# Spanish school for missionaries?



## dlnelsonroca (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone know of any Spanish schools specifically for missionaries near Puerto Escondido?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dlnelsonroca said:


> Does anyone know of any Spanish schools specifically for missionaries near Puerto Escondido?


Missionaries??? I can only suggest you google "Escuelas de español para los misioneros" which may help????

Jo xx


----------



## dlnelsonroca (Nov 26, 2010)

*Maybe I should clarify*

Perhaps I should clarify. I live somewhat near Puerto Escondido (a little fishing village named Cacalotepec, also known as Roca Blanca because of a small island off shore) in Oaxaca, Mexico, and I work in a Spanish school for missionaries. But I have little contact with expats because most all of them around here live in Puerto Escondido or in Huatulco, and I rarely get in to these cities. I know there are Spanish schools there, but I'm hoping to find out about any other Spanish school similar to the one I work in that might be within hailing range. Thanks!


----------

